# Building Basement with Steel Studs...which Electrical Boxes can I use?



## curiousB (Jan 16, 2012)

Be sure to use grommets in studs where you pass wires through if you are using Romex cable.

As for boxes they make metal 4x4 boxes for this with a flange to screw into face of metal stud. An alternative is to screw a 18" long 2x4 to std where you want box and then use any box you like screwing it into the wood.


----------



## tbeem1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Is there any safe way to use plastic boxes? Tom


----------



## busman (Nov 7, 2008)

tbeem1 said:


> Is there any safe way to use plastic boxes? Tom


Not unless you find a way to bond the building steel. There was a drywall hanger recently killed because he put a drywall screw into metal studs that had become energized and weren't grounded.

Mark


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

tbeem1 said:


> I framed out my basement with metal studs...


Gotta ask... why?


> and now I need to add receptacles.
> What are my choices for electrical boxes?


4" square steel boxes + Caddy steel H23 support + steel mud ring

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7ZvrjZS1qA


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Steel studs don't warp and are always straight, won't warp and are light weight.

The OP could use steel device boxes with either front or side brackets.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

busman said:


> Not unless you find a way to bond the building steel.


Metal studs in a residential basement remodel are not "building steel".


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I thought the metal studs did not need to be bonded. If metal boxes were used they were bonded to the EGC.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Jim Port said:


> I thought the metal studs did not need to be bonded. If metal boxes were used they were bonded to the EGC.


I know florida has an amendment that they are required to be bonded, and I'm sure other states my require this also, but I agree, not a direct NEC requirement.


----------



## tbeem1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, it seems like the option I'm most comfortable with is to screw a 2x4 piece of lumber to the steel stud, then attach receptacles with normal plastic boxes, and doing everything as I would if it were all framed out in lumber.

Does it make any difference how long the pieces of lumber are that I attach to the metal studs…? Is 12 inches ok? 



Is there anything else I should be away of?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

tbeem1 said:


> Well, it seems like the option I'm most comfortable with is to screw a 2x4 piece of lumber to the steel stud, then attach receptacles with normal plastic boxes, and doing everything as I would if it were all framed out in lumber.
> Does it make any difference how long the pieces of lumber are that I attach to the metal studs…? Is 12 inches ok?
> Is there anything else I should be away of?


Do not use plastic boxes. Use metal boxes with mud rings. You can also use the NM connectors that snap in. Take a look.


----------



## tbeem1 (Jun 11, 2012)

So if I use metal boxes, how is the wiring different?


----------



## curiousB (Jan 16, 2012)

I concur, I don't like plastic boxes in general. Maybe I'm just old fashioned but the thought of an arcing splice in a box heating up just sounds safer in a metal box (where heat will be dissipated across the surface area versus plastic where it can melt and will dissipate the heat less efficiently).

If you go metal then some versions have built in tabs to connect directly to metal studs.

Now you may want to put 2x4 blocking along the floor plate and around door frames so you can shoot nails into them when you trim out door casing and baseboards.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

tbeem1 said:


> So if I use metal boxes, how is the wiring different?


Normally metal boxes are used with conduit. But you do not know how to bend conduit. So, you will use metal boxes, plastic snap in connectors and NM (Romex) cable or MC cable. (MC Cable connectors required).
Have you considered MC cable? It is a cable with a metal outer covering and is available in the sizes you need and in your local box store.
It is more money, but you will not need to protect it like you will with NM.
Here is the picture of MC cable.


----------



## tbeem1 (Jun 11, 2012)

No, I don't want to use MC cable.

So to recap, I can use steel boxes, so that its steel-on-steel, and as long as I ground each steel box, and claps each cable in, and use the grommets, I should be good? Right?


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

tbeem1 said:


> No, I don't want to use MC cable.
> 
> So to recap, I can use steel boxes, so that its steel-on-steel, and as long as I ground each steel box, and claps each cable in, and use the grommets, I should be good? Right?


Hey, go with NM cable and just use these boxes, they are made for steel studs... don't waste your time or money with metal boxes or MC type wire...

http://tools.passandseymour.com/pdf/P06.pdf


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

J. V. said:


> Do not use plastic boxes. Use metal boxes with mud rings. You can also use the NM connectors that snap in. Take a look.


Why use metal? they are more expensive for the same job...


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

tbeem1 said:


> So if I use metal boxes, how is the wiring different?


It isn't. Outlets and switches still get wired the same. Only difference from plastic or fiberglass boxes, is that you have to pull enough wire, so that you can loop a ground to the box to ground.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

tbeem1 said:


> No, I don't want to use MC cable.
> So to recap, I can use steel boxes, so that its steel-on-steel, and as long as I ground each steel box, and claps each cable in, and use the grommets, I should be good? Right?


When wiring the devices, you will ground the box to the receptacle. A grounding jumper will be required if you choose metal.



stickboy1375 said:


> Why use metal? they are more expensive for the same job...


Less expensive than the ones you provided the link for? Yes. I know plastic is cheaper. But are the ones you show less money?????? And are they readily available to the DIY'er?
If it were wood studs, metal would have never been brought up. 
Don't you read the complete thread before you start correcting everyone?
My point is this.
If you use metal studs, run conduit and mount 1900 boxes and mud rings.
If you use wood studs, run NM and use plastic.
Now, what is wrong with that thinking. 
Back when I was an apprentice, plastic boxes and NM wire were not even allowed in my jurisdiction.
Metal studs, metal boxes. My suggestion and nothing more.


----------

